# I need some serious Help!



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

Right now Im running Safe mode on this new computer that I just made

Specs:

Motherboard:
GIGABYTE GA-X48-DQ6 LGA 775 Intel X48 ATX Intel Motherboard
Proccesor:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Yorkfield 2.83GHz 12MB L2 Cache LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor 
Ram:
G.SKILL Trident 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1200 (PC2 9600) Desktop Memory Model F2-9600CL5D-4GBTD
Harddrive:
500 gig 16 buffer Mbyts Sata Western Digital Harddrive Caviar
Graphics Card:
E-GeForce 7950 GX2
Powersupply: Antec 750 Watt

Now my problem Iv just had the worst experiance with windows its been error after error.

I first installed Windows XP and got a IRQL not less or equal blue screen error.
Then I reinstalled thinking something was wrong then I got

Bad_Pool_header
Page_Fault_in_nonpaged_area
and again IRQL_Not_Less_or_equal

WHATS GOING ON!!!!

IM SO CONFUSED!
Thanks for the help you can give me.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Download memtest86+ and burn the .iso file to disk:
http://www.memtest.org/#downiso

Then boot with it in the DVD drive. Let it run for two hours, or until it gets an error. This sounds like you may have a bad stick of memory.


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

hmm Okay another question my motherboard

has two slots one is a purple and yellow one and other is purple and yellow and they go together

I put one memory in of the yellow slots in the purple and yellow and the second in the other one that is in the purple and yellow could that be a problem or no? since they are seperated


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh and how do i download the file to a disk...

I feel so stupid right now


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

You use burning software (I use [email protected]: http://www.ntfs.com/iso-burning.htm). Take a computer with a DVD or CD burner, insert a blank DVD or CD, and use the burning software to write the memtest86+ .iso file to the disk. I find [email protected] to be at least somewhat intuitive.

Your two memory sticks should be in the slots that are the same color. This probably isn't causing the issue, but when they're in same-colored slots they'll be running in dual channel mode, which is faster.


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

I just dont get how it can be a problem for god sakes I just bought it...


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Could be a manufacturing problem. They can't individually test every stick of memory they make, so sometimes bad ones make it through.


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

K its working atm to burn thanks for the help and if you have any other ideas please tell me


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

I burned it now what? Lol


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Put it in the drive of the computer that's having trouble and reboot. If you see anything about "press [key] to boot from CD" do so. You should see a blue screen with a bunch of info about your computer in the top left. The test will start automatically. Walk away and do something else for an hour, check back every 15-30 minutes. If there are errors the entire bottom half of the screen should turn red.


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

No red under...

So i guess it takes that away.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

When exactly do the blue screens occur? Are you running specific programs, or...?

You could try reformatting and reinstalling the operating system.


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

I did reformat and reinstall and it still didnt work!!

I dont know if I run alot of things it usually gives me it.

OH AND ANOTHER THING the browsers like to crash out of no where.


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

Could it by any chance be my motherboard drivers? I install them from the disk I get with the Motherboard.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Post the Error Codes you see on the Blue Screen.


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

STOP: 0x00000050 (0xc202e57c, 0x00000000 0x8050504F 0x00000000)


But I dont seem to be getting a blue screen right now I moved my ram to purple sockets on the motherboard instead of the two Yellow ones so ill see if it will stay like this.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hm: 0x00000050 PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA

This is typically a driver or software problem, though it can be caused by hardware in some cases.


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

iv been running now for at least 2 hours and no problems and no blue screen fingers crossed it stays like this


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

How much heat can my graphics card handle (E-GeForce 7950 GX2)


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It *should* stay under 75C at all times.


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

It gets around 71-72 is that okay?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Is this just on the desktop, or while playing games?


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

Um talking to u and installing a game atm so I guess?


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

Wait I might be wrong is GPU-Graphics card?

Cuz Fanspeed tells me its 71C right now


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

That's too hot then, since it's apparently just idling. 

What case do you have?


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

Its a two tower case 

and one side is open


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

I just noticed something

One GPU says- 72 C
and the other says- 59 C


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

Anyone got any thoughts on that?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

> Its a two tower case


What does this mean? Can you give a link to a shopping page or description of it?

Was the 7950x2 used when you got it?


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

Ye iv had this baby for a while now lol.


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

Its going 76 C and 77 when i Run WoW


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Have you cleaned out the graphics card fan recently? If it's clogged it could be causing the overheating.


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

here are pics of my Case:


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

That is not good for airflow. You need to get the external panels on there and mount some fans. The components need a steady supply of cool air, and for the heated air to forced away, and for that most cases are designed with a strong front-to-back airflow. Having an open case like that can cause overheating, though I'm not sure if that's the sole reason.


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

I have the panels do you want me to put it on?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes; also any case fans you have.


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

I have one all the way in the bottom on pic 1.


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

I put them on didnt really change anything lol.


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

On Speed Fan it shows me two GPU temperatures One is 76 C and the other is 63 C.

Which one do I look at?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Don't use Speedfan; use GPU-Z: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/
Speedfan isn't really reliable for temperatures.


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

Fan Speed 40%

And GPU Temp is 75C


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Use the nVidia control panel to manually raise the fan speed to 70% and see what it gives you for temps then.


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

I couldnt find it.


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

In the actual control panel it dosent show it anywhere about Fan speed.


----------



## Enezero (Nov 10, 2009)

I download Ntune and moved the Fan speed from 40% to 80%.

Now:

GPU 1: 64 C
GPU 2: 55 C


----------

